# Sandisk Sansa Clip Zip



## casper^ (Feb 26, 2012)

The new Sandisk Sansa Clip Zip doesn't see to be available in any stores. I tried ebay.in and amazon (junglee.com) but it's double the price since they direct import from the U.S. Isn't it available in any stores in Mumbai?

Regards,
Casper


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 26, 2012)

did you check with pristine note ?

Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India


----------



## casper^ (Feb 26, 2012)

Checked with Pristinenote - they're out of stock with even the Clip+.

BTW, they charge quite high for the clips, why is that so?

Regards,
Casper


----------



## casper^ (Feb 27, 2012)

What would be a nominal price for a 4GB Sansa Clip Zip? It sells in the U.S. starting from about USD 30. I got it at a place or two for a little above Rs. 3,000 - that's more than USD 60. Is that a nominal price? Should I go ahead and get it at this price?

Regards,
Casper


----------



## sukant (Mar 5, 2012)

I checked prize on amazon it was 40$ , i paid 3000 bucks to get my sansa zip , if you have some one dropping down within 2 months than its worth the wait , else however if you are buying using the courier services like SNS etc it comes to more , so its totally worth it


----------

